# Bewitching Parties 2012



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Has anyone starting planning their witches party yet for this year? What are your ideas for invitations, decor, menu, games, costumes, etc?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I bought the broom pens from Oriental Trading, tea-dyed some paper, printed out a poem and wrapped it around each pen to give out as favors for my witches party. Each favor cost less than a dollar. Here's the poem I used:

Can You Imagine?
by Robert F. Potts

Can you imagine a world without witches,
A world with all people the same?
Where the only known dragons are hiding in books,
And children are terribly tame?
A world without magic would be sad indeed.
I cannot imagine the pain
Of having a world where there's no Santa Claus,
Where wizards are searched for in vain.

Can you imagine a world without spells,
That science and businesses run?
And think of the sadness a unicorn feels
When he no longer plays in the sun
Can you imagine a world without witches,
No elves, and no magical pools?
And can you imagine how dull it would be
If all that we had were the schools?

I cannot imagine a world without witches,
A world with no magical wand.
A world without beauty, or even a dream,
Or a wood sprite of whom to be fond
They say I should grow up and be more mature,
Like a normal adult ought to do.
But I'd rather, at night, go to dance with a witch,
And I'll bet that you feel that way, too.


----------



## dempup (Sep 22, 2008)

Also doing a big Coven party for all the witches this year. It's the fist time i'm doing a complete witches theme, so i pretty much start from scratch... 

Ordered 2 full size animatronics and i'm building one myself, so that should be covered.

Decor : The idea is to make it cave like... lots of candles, Incense to make it a bit foggy... coz i only use one small fog machine indoor... had a little trouble with the local fire department last year... because of all the fog in the apartment, someone called them...  Well **** happens.... 
A LOT of costum bottles and jars with wierd stuff, herbs and things like that... the girlfriend is working hard on making a lot...  Wiccan alter, runes, ouija board ... which also can be used for the party games. Cauldron boiling and a lot of creepy mood light  Well thats the overall idea... 

Menu : Roadkill stew, cutoff bodyparts, batwings... i think... haven't really thought that much about the menu yet... but it will come  

Games : Well i'm not really sure yet, so any good ideas will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I love that poem Tannasgach! I came across that a few weeks ago and was trying to think of a way to use it in my invitations. I like the pens too, thinking about giving those out for party favors. I'm doing a "Bewitching Cookie Swap" so I plan to decorate with potion bottles and spell books, etc. I will serve witches brew and some "witchy" foods, but not sure what yet. I need to think of a couple of simple games too.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I love that poem too, it just puts a smile on my face.  I found it last year but didn't get a chance to use it so it worked out great with the pens. Since we're having a Halloween party this year, I'm keeping the witches party nice and simple. I'm using traditional orange, black and white for colors and decor. I found these cheap invitations on OT http://www.orientaltrading.com/hall...ions-a2-43_46-12-1.fltr?Ntt=witch+invitations I ordered stamps from Zazzle with a $10 off coupon - http://www.zazzle.com/vintage_halloween_stamps_postage-172986687986996738

For drinks, I'm thinking either a creamsicle punch or orange margaritas with black salt for the rims. For food, I'll make (or hubby will) a pot of chili and fixings on the side. Last year, so many of the witches asked if they could bring anything or make something so this year I think I'll let them.  I'll have a _Cauldron Creations Contest_ and ask guests to bring a Halloweeny appetizer or dessert. The winner will receive a cauldron gift basket with a Halloween cookbook, kitchen towels/potholders, witch s&p shakers, a Wilton witch finger pretzel mold and whatever else I find. I may even throw in the Wilton witch cookie cutters from last year - lawd knows I'll never bake cookies. 

I used the suggestion from other members and played Catchphrase last year with witchy words and it was a lot of fun and laughs. I think this year I'll play 'Witchonary' (also posted by other members) using the same witchy words from last year. I'd like one more game/activity but not sure what yet.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great favors, Tanna. I like that poem a lot


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Tannasgach those are great party favors. I absolutely love that poem!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you. Miss Mandy, I believe it was you who posted the broom pens from Oriental Trading on the forum last year, so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Thank you. Miss Mandy, I believe it was you who posted the broom pens from Oriental Trading on the forum last year, so thanks for the heads up.


 Oh yeah, I forgot lol. Well, you're welcome then! LOL Can't wait to see pix from your parties this year!


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm really trying to iron out the activities at this point. I want to do tea leaf readings, and was thinking of buying a book on it and photo copying the glossary part so each witch could have a little packet to try and look up her own meanings. Beyond that, everything gets hazy. I've thought about doing a funkin decorating bar, with a variety of paints, fabrics, ribbons, jewels etc. for no cut decorating. I think it would be fun, but I'm not sure how many people would be into it. I've also thought about just getting a few Halloween editions of popular board games and stacking them on the coffee table. Put a bit of liquor in people and Nightmare Before Christmas Operation and Halloween Jenga might be pretty damn funny. I don't want to get too structured, but I also don't want to assume that people will just hang out and not need any entertainment!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

hauntedsparks said:


> I'm really trying to iron out the activities at this point. I want to do tea leaf readings, and was thinking of buying a book on it and photo copying the glossary part so each witch could have a little packet to try and look up her own meanings. Beyond that, everything gets hazy. I've thought about doing a funkin decorating bar, with a variety of paints, fabrics, ribbons, jewels etc. for no cut decorating. I think it would be fun, but I'm not sure how many people would be into it. I've also thought about just getting a few Halloween editions of popular board games and stacking them on the coffee table. Put a bit of liquor in people and Nightmare Before Christmas Operation and Halloween Jenga might be pretty damn funny. I don't want to get too structured, but I also don't want to assume that people will just hang out and not need any entertainment!


I think decorating funkins is a great idea. Although, it might get pricey depending on how many you need to buy. I know last year, Tanna had tea readings as well. Can't remember is she also had "name that witch" or if I saw that somewhere else, but you could play that. Make a video of clips of different witches and your guests have to name them all.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

We didn't play 'name that witch' but we did have tea leaf readings. Only thing though, I think we put too much loose tea in the cups cause it all just clumped at the bottom. lol 

*Hauntedsparks* - I have a folder that I used with directions for tea leaf readings and a list of the symbols and their meanings. It's just some pages I copied online but I'd be more than willing to forward it to you if you like. Just pm me your address and I'll drop it the mail. I'm safe, I won't stalk you or anything, you can ask Miss Mandy she'll vouch for me.


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

I stumbled across this recipe yesterday and am so excited about it!









http://www.hungryhappenings.com/2011/10/turn-store-bought-crescent-dough-into.html#

It's a crescent roll witch hat stuffed with salad of your choice. I can already imagine a nice chickpea salad in there (vegetarian chicken style salad). What a cute way to serve tea sandwiches!

Tannasgach - pm'd you. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you have a recipe to share for the chickpea salad, haunted?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Just pm me your address and I'll drop it the mail. I'm safe, I won't stalk you or anything, you can ask Miss Mandy she'll vouch for me.


lol yes Tanna is a good witch  teehee


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

^^ am not!


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

Lisaloo said:


> Do you have a recipe to share for the chickpea salad, haunted?


Below is the recipe I follow, but you can use any beloved chicken or tuna salad recipe and sub in mashed chickpeas for the meat.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/vegetarian-chickpea-sandwich-filling/detail.aspx


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks! Sound delicious!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

As a Wiccan my self i totally agree with you, Halloween is a time of year to celebrate Life and Death, to remember those who are no longer with us. We each find new ways to celebrate. I personally love feeling alive the scarier the decorations the better,( also the better to scare away evil spirits- which is the reason we dress up) its true there are books on the history... on a side note I adore your pins they are awesome not quite big enough to ride but awesome.. may make some this year, thank you for your post and the ideas you have brought to the table.. 

Happy Haunting
)0( moonwitchkitty


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Saw this the other day. Thought it was a cute way to serve soup or stew


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love the set up very witchy  going to have to look for thoes kindof bowls now <3


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been so busy that I haven't had time to plan anything. I'm pretty sure I'll do one again this year but beyond that I've got nothing!


----------



## The Regent of Shadows (Jul 22, 2012)

Love the poem, its so perfect for invitations!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I love reading this and all of the witch related threads! I wish I lived by some of you because I'd give anything to attend something like this. We hold a large Halloween party each year that everyone loves, but I don't think my girlfriends would "get it" if I invited them over for a tea party and asked them to dress like witches (not to mention that I would probably drown in the added planning work right now). However, I just found out on Tuesday that we are having a baby girl! One of the first things I said to my husband after the ultrasound was that I wanted to start the tradition when she was old enough (maybe 5-6) of hosting a witch's tea party for her friends and their moms. The thought of starting new Halloween traditions with my daughter brings tears of joy to my eyes!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww congrats, H. Scream!


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

If I could find enough girlfriends that would actually have fun and attend the party with me, this would be awesome! Alas, I usually hang out with about 5-6 guys.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i would love to see the menue you have for your party.



dempup said:


> Also doing a big Coven party for all the witches this year. It's the fist time i'm doing a complete witches theme, so i pretty much start from scratch...
> 
> Ordered 2 full size animatronics and i'm building one myself, so that should be covered.
> 
> ...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Jell-O Blood Worms are a BIG hit for our Halloween Dinner. 

They take a little effort to make, but I think they are worth it. Plan to make these at least a day ahead of time.

Jell-O Blood Worms

Ingredients:

100 flexible plastic straws

(The straws with a bendable neck make the most realistic worms by adding ridges to the worm. Place bendable necks of straws at the bottom of the container).

an empty, cleaned 1-quart milk or orange juice carton to hold straws.

(The straws will fill up to the height of the container, the taller the better.)

1 package (6 ounces) raspberry or grape flavor gelatin
3 envelopes unflavored gelatin
3 cups boiling water
3/4 cup whipping cream
12 to 15 drops green food coloring

waxed paper

Instructions:
1. Combine gelatins in a bowl and add boiling water; stir until gelatins completely dissolve. Chill until lukewarm, about 20 min.
2. Meanwhile, gently pull straws to extend to full length; place in tall container. Wrap together with a loose rubber band to hold straws together.
3. Blend cream and food coloring with the lukewarm gelatin mixture. Carefully pour into container, filling straws.
4. Chill until gelatin is firm, at least 8 hours, or cover and chill up to 2 days.
5. Pull straws from container or, if you’re using a carton, simply tear the carton away from the filled straws. Pull straws apart. Run hot tap water for about 2 seconds over 3 to 4 straws at a time. Starting at the empty ends, push worms from straws with rolling pin, or use your fingers.
6. Lay worms on waxed paper-lined baking sheets. Cover and chill until ready to use, at least 1 hour or up to 2 days. Worms will hold at room temperature for about 2 hours.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

These are so simple, but so perfect


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thoes are so cute  is there a how to for the hats?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Congratulations Scream on your upcoming lil pumpkin!!  

I have a Pinterest bewitchy recipe board; may give some ideas for a witch party: http://pinterest.com/tannasgach/bewitchy-recipes/


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The hats and brooms are actual cupcake picks that you can purchase on Etsy. 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/80419910/halloween-cupcake-toppers-witches-brew


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you !!!


Tannasgach said:


> Congratulations Scream on your upcoming lil pumpkin!!
> 
> I have a Pinterest bewitchy recipe board; may give some ideas for a witch party: http://pinterest.com/tannasgach/bewitchy-recipes/


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you very much this will be helpful 


MissMandy said:


> The hats and brooms are actual cupcake picks that you can purchase on Etsy.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/80419910/halloween-cupcake-toppers-witches-brew


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You're welcome, moon  

And thanks for sharing your pins, Tanna. I stole a couple from ya


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

Ilean said:


> If I could find enough girlfriends that would actually have fun and attend the party with me, this would be awesome! Alas, I usually hang out with about 5-6 guys.


You should do A Witches and Warlocks party! Same party, just have the guys come dressed as wizards/warlocks. No reason you should miss out on having a fun witchy party.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Has anyone seen these yet? They'd be pretty cool for any of you doing fairy gardens
http://www.save-on-crafts.com/fairyberries.html


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Some witch party ideas & decor. 









This was fun.....I tried this at my party last year, people liked it.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> Congratulations Scream on your upcoming lil pumpkin!!
> 
> I have a Pinterest bewitchy recipe board; may give some ideas for a witch party: http://pinterest.com/tannasgach/bewitchy-recipes/


I liked all the pics on your Pinterest board....great ideas!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

These are yum. 










Wicked Toad Puffs

(Makes about 2 dozen puffs) 

1/2 tablespoon butter 
1/2 tablespoon olive oil 
1 tablespoon minced shallot (about 1 small) 
1 teaspoon minced garlic (1 or 2 cloves) 
1/3 pound button mushrooms, cleaned, trimmed, and finely chopped 
2 teaspoons minced fresh thyme or 1 tsp. dried 
1 tablespoon Madeira 
1/4 tablespoon soy sauce 
1/2 pound chilled puff pastry 
1 egg 
1/4 cup heavy cream 

Directions:
1. Melt butter with olive oil in a medium frying pan over medium-high heat. Add shallot and garlic and cook 30 seconds, stirring. Add mushrooms and thyme and cook, stirring occasionally, until mushrooms stop giving off liquid and start to brown, about 5 minutes. Add Madeira and soy sauce and cook just until liquid has evaporated, about 2 minutes. Let cool to room temperature.

2. Preheat oven to 400°. On a floured work surface and with a floured rolling pin, roll pastry sheet out to a thickness of 1/8 in. Cut pastry into rounds with a buttered and floured 2-in. biscuit or cookie cutter with fluted edges and arrange rounds 1/2 in. apart on 2 baking sheets.

3. Press the middle of each round with your finger to make a depression, leaving a 1/4-in.-wide rim. Poke each center once with a fork and top with a scant tsp. of mushroom filling. Whisk egg and cream together and set aside.

4. Bake pastries until golden brown and beginning to puff, 8 to 12 minutes. Remove from oven and lower heat to 350°.
5. With the end of a small funnel, carefully punch down centers of pastries while spooning about 1/2 tsp. egg-cream mixture through funnel (to help guide the liquid) and into pastry (spoon in more if the pastry will accept it without overflowing). Bake pastries another 10 to 15 minutes, or until deep golden brown.

Note: The filling may be made a day ahead and kept in the fridge. Pastry rounds may be made through step 2 and frozen on plastic-wrapped baking sheets for up to 1 week (thaw in the refrigerator before filling and baking) or refrigerated up to 1 day.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

all these sound yummy


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

What great ideas Halloweenie! Love the cauldron cookies and the Wicked Toad Puffs look delicious but alas, too many ingredients for me to make.


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

Halloweenie1 said:


> These are yum.
> 
> 
> Wicked Toad Puffs


Halloweenie1, these sound divine! I'm definitely giving them a try for our annual Halloween dinner


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Me thinks I inadvertently have a theme developing for this year's party - "Kitchen Witch". For my costume, I've always loved the Halloween aprons, so I bought one to wear with a black skirt and an orange top. It says, "This Witch Can Cook".







I have some Halloween spatulas I can tie on and.... I'm not sure what else.

I have this hat, but need ideas on how to tweak it out: 









I've already decided on a _Creative Cauldron Contest_ where the guests bring a Halloween appetizer or dessert and the winner receives a cauldron gift basket filled with a Halloween cookbook, dish towels/pot holders, witch cookie cutters, the Wilton witch finger pretzel mold and whatever else I find. I have two witchy cups, I bought on clearance last year, I could fill with chocolates for the best costume prizes. We'll be playing _Witchonary _and I think the prizes for the winning team will be smores (cheap & easy):










Yup, I think I definitely have a theme going on, any other "kitchen witch" ideas I could incorporate into the party?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Cute ideas, Tanna. Maybe you add some Halloween cookie cutters or something to your hat?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

potion bottles. spiderweb a cauldron for the punch, pentacle cutting board, old cooking spells book. ect and you will need a old fashion broom


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I can always count on you Miss Mandy.  That's a great idea to use cookie cutters and I just happen to have some...

Thanks for the suggestions moonwitchkitty.  I have a Ouija board, maybe I could use that for a cutting board and a rolling pin with a snake wrapped around it. I love the cookbook idea - I've always wanted to get this book - http://www.amazon.com/How-Cook-Chil...46003551&sr=8-1&keywords=how+to+cook+children mainly because I like the title. Maybe I could make something similar.

I thought I could dry some plants and hang them in my kitchen window and label them with names like hemlock, nightshade, wolfbane..... oooh, I could also add a book on herbs and I could make "baby food" again - baby doll parts floating in a cauldron.

Thanks ladies, keep the ideas coming.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Cute ideas, Tanna. Maybe you add some Halloween cookie cutters or something to your hat?


We actually made Christmas ornaments this way for preschool...simply coat cookie cutters in glue and drop them in a bag of glitter....shake....voila! ---add a ribbon and they are super cute.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I've decided on a cocktail for the party: 
http://mikefuller.hubpages.com/hub/Orange-Creamsaver-Martini-Whipped-Vodka-Recipes 
I've actually had that whipped cream vodka and it's pretty good._ *hic* _ I started collecting different martini glasses from thrift shops, no need for drink tags cause every glass will be unique. I may make homemade whipped cream to float on top. I'm thinking I'll ask each woman if they're a "good witch or a bad witch". The good witches will get a sprinkle of orange cookie sugar on top and the bad witches a black sprinkle. Or maybe I'll rim the glasses with the sugar.

If I get approximately an equal ratio of good/bad witches, that could decide the two teams I'll need for the _Witchonary_ game. I may even be able to divide them that way for the costume contest. Since they'll be writing down votes for the _Cauldron Creations Contest_, I don't want another ballot vote so I figured winners will be decided by applause. Last year I had "Ms Wicked Witch" and "Ms Wacky Witch". I'm trying to think up new names for this year. So far I came up with "Most Enchanting Enchantress" and "Most Creepiest Crone" but I'm not sure. Any better ideas for names?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I think those are great ideas! Oh how I wish I could go to one of these parties


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

The 19" die-cut witch from Retroween seems to be saying, "the party's THIS way".


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi, All! I was searching for Witch Party ideas and found your thread. I, too, am doing a gals only party this year. I'm leaning towards making mojo bags and having a little witch ceremony for their completion (all in fun, of course, none of us are practising witches, so couldn't do a real ceremony, darn it anyway) and also having a "Black Mouse" gift exchange (you know, instead of a white elephant one).

Does anybody have any ideas on how to word on my invites that the party will be from such n such a time, and then after, I'd like everyone who wants to go out to the bar together. I want to give notice so my peeps can line up babysitters and inform SO's.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know how many guests you're inviting but what I usually do for my Halloween parties is give everyone a "Save the Date" phone call around a month ahead of time. No, I don't text them, I actually talk to them, lol, and tell them all the information. This way they can mark their calendars and make any necessary plans. Then when they receive the invitations, it's more like a reminder and gets them a little excited for the party.


----------



## CassandraSerenity (Sep 3, 2012)

I haven’t had a “witchy” party in years!! Unfortunately, I probably won’t have one again until next year when my sister moves home from the east coast. It’s hard to celebrate all by yourself. 

I love all the ideas though!! Keep them coming!


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I am having a witches, warlocks, and magic themed party--added the magic just to especially give the guys more costume options than just warlocks--basically any kind of magical creature or something relating to the witch theme--examples black cat, raven, owl, spell book, whatever they can come up with. Women can have a lot of fun with witch costumes, but guys don't seem quite so excited about the warlock thing. I am doing a more modern day kind of witch theme for decorating--sort of how things would look if you were a urban ultra hip witch couple. Still want to keep the creep factor in it though. I am doing potions--I have lots of glass candlesticks, jars, plates, etc. that I am gluing together to create apothecary jars, cake plates, cloches, and display stands for my "crystal balls". 

My costume is a "haute couture" witch and my husband's is this great gothic type long black jacket--with lots of silver do-dads I added. 

I am still using things like creepy cloth but just updating the look with lots of silver, metallic purple, orange and greys. Also have lots of chandeliers and ravens. Using skulls and funkins painted silver, white, or black and adding rhinestones, pearls etc. I have been picking up tarnished silver serving trays when I can find them too to add to the atmosphere. It is all coming together nicely and I am pretty pleased with the overall idea. 

I usually just do regular foods that are easy and nothing I have to mess with too much so I can enjoy the party as well. Sometimes I just order sandwich trays or do crockpot kinds of food like BBQ pulled chicken or tiny meatballs for sandwiches. We always have a "signature" drink and then a few other kinds of alcohol and mixers available as well as beer, wine, soft drinks, and water. People always bring things to drink so there is always lots to choose from. I have toyed with the idea of asking people to bring a drink for a drink contest, but was afraid that might just be asking people to over indulge...

We usually play tempt your fate or the money game and adapt them to the theme--but have not decided on which way to go yet for this year. Our prizes are usually lottery tickets, movie passes, alcohol, and gift cards. I use to do Halloween items, but a lot of people did not seem that excited about those so we went with things we thought everyone could enjoy. I continue to look for special witch ideas so will continue to follow the thread.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Minshe, your ideas sound wonderful. You can tell you put a lot of thought and planning into your party. What are your invitations like?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I am having mine in two weeks and I'm still unsure exactly what I'm doing for food and for games....... also I'm thinking I'll have it outside, but I'm a bit worried about the rain....... I have been a busy little crafting bee though. Trying to upload pics to the computer so I can post them to you guys to get input.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I wanted to have mine outside last year and it POURED all night...we stayed dry and toasty inside and still had fun. My party is scheduled for the 19th and I'm hoping to have a good turn out of ladies. So far only a few have RSVP'd but it is still early.


----------



## Lola Nightshade (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I've been a big fan of this site for a few years and decided to join. What swayed me was the threads about having witch parties. You all are so creative! I have to admit I've used a lot of the ideas I've seen in order to host parties and my guests had a blast! So I'd like say a HUGE thank you!!! for sharing your great ideas. Here's some of the twists I added: I invite just one man (warlock) and try not to to have repeat warlocks. It just adds a fun factor (and someone who can take pictures and serve drinks ) also, I like to try and provide an entertainment surprise to add to the anticipation (last year was a "toy" party; this year I'm having a bellydancing lesson). I'm also going to try out a broom-riding relay race this year. As far as games go, I keep it simple and the girls love it: limbo, musical chairs, twister, and warlock (simon) says.


----------



## Lola Nightshade (Sep 21, 2012)

One more (sorry); for the costume contest this year, the categories will be: 
Grand High Witch Award (Best Witch Overall)
Superb Sorceress Award (Most Original Witch)
Queen Evil-een Award (Wickedest Witch)
Candy Corn Award (Cutest Witch)
Head Crone Award (Best Hag)
Supreme Enchantress Award (Sexiest Witch)
Gone Batty Award (Funniest Witch)
Elvira Award (Most Classic Witch)
Boo-Hiss Award (Worst Witch)
Maleficent Award (Best Hat)
Broom Hilda Award (Best Broom)
Ruby Slipper Award (Best Shoes)


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

How many are having their parties this week?


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Well, I will answer my own question. My Ghoul's Night Out is this Friday----as in like 3 days people!!!! Usually I'm on top of the ball by now, but nope not this year (as you can tell by my posting on here while looking at bins full of decorations)  Maybe some pumpkin ale will get me in the Halloween spirit. Either way there are going to be 20 witches on my doorstep Friday night so I better get my big girl panties on fast.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Not that I'm a procrastinator or anything,  but I just uploaded the pics from last year's party. http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tannasgach-albums-bewitchy-bash-2012.html

Witchy Women:


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome picture  looks like fun.


----------

